# كنيسة القديس بطرس



## Maya (25 مايو 2006)

*كنيسة القديس بطرس*





*------------------------------------------------​*
*يحتفل الفاتيكان بذكرى مرور 500 عام على بناء كاتدرائية القديس بطرس ، وذلك بإقامة معرض يضم تصميماً كان الفنان مايكل أنجيلو قد رسمه لقبة الكنيسة ونقشاً قديماً مكتوب عليه "بطرس موجود هنا " في إشارة إلى ضريح القديس بطرس أحد تلامذة السيد المسيح  ، حيث يعتقد أن الكاتدرائية بنيت فوقه. 

واحتفل هذا العام أيضا بمرور 500 سنة على تأسيس الحرس السويسري  الذي يقوم بحراسة البابا، وتأسيس متحف الفاتيكان. إلا أن المسؤولين هناك يقولون إن وضع أول حجر للكاتدرائية هو أهم هذه الأحداث. 




وقال الكاردينال فرانسيسكو مارشيسانو كبير القساوسة في الكاتدرائية إنه ليس هناك معلم آخر في العالم ساهم في بنائه مهندسون عظام مثل هذه الكاتدرائية. واستشهد بمايكل أنجيلو وبرنيني ورفائيل وآخرين. 

وكان البابا جوليوس الثاني قد وضع أول حجر للكاتدرائية في 18 إبريل/ نيسان عام 1506، وأقيمت الكنيسة فوق كنيسة كان قد شيدها في القرن الرابع الميلادي الإمبراطور  قسطنطين  الذي ركز دعائم الديانة المسيحية وجعلها الديانة الرسمية لروما . 

وخلال عمليات حفر أمر بإجرائها البابا بيوس الثاني عشر في السنوات الأولى من القرن الماضي، عثر العمال على حائط مكتوب عليه باليونانية Petros Eni أي بطرس موجود هنا يرجع تاريخها إلى عامي 180 أو 200 بعد الميلاد. 

وكان قد عهد إلى الفنان الشهير  مايكل أنجيلو بتصميم الكنيسة في عام 1546 عندما كان عمره 71 عاماً وهو واحد من بين حوالي 10 مهندسين ساهموا في وضع تصاميم الكاتدرائية التي تم بناؤها بعد مرور 120 عاماً .*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (25 مايو 2006)

*شكرا ليكى يامايا *
*على المعلومات الجميلة دى*

*:t31: ربنا معاكى:t31:*

:smil12: :smil12: 
:smil12: 
:smil12:​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مايو 2006)

*شكرا يا مايا علي المعلومات الجميلة دي

انا اول مرة اعرفها*


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا مايا*


----------



## Maya (25 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً لمروركم ومساهمتكم وليبارك الرب ذاك المكان المقدس وليحفظ قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر ويمنحه القوة والصحة والقوة في مسيرته الروحية العظيمة وسعيه للتوحيد بين الكنائس  ..*


----------

